# tricolour or not???



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

this is a young 6 week old PEW buck, his parents are an argente broken and an agouti broken, the mark on his rump is both light brown and black side by side, so is he technically a tricolour?? even if he is just a poor example of one.not sure you can see the black in the pic but nits above the light brown.

[img







][/img]


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

It's very unlikely he is tricolor. Is it possible either parent was tan? What you are describing sounds like a piebald tan where the colored spot just happens to fall at the line of demarcation.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If he has even a little bit of color, he's not a PEW, which is an albino. His pink eyes are from a double recessive gene (pp). He's probably an overly dark argente. It is possible that the orange is due to it's being tan, which is an orange belly on any color mousie, and can also occur on a pied mousie; that's a look I really like when it's played out over more of the body than your mousie.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

okay i see, his mum is agouti broken, but she comes from a line that carry tan, the odd poor tan shows up every now and then( sometimes just tan armpits!), but i keep them seperate from my good tan line.
I didn't think it could really be a tricolour as i have no splashed mice and never had.
Thank you.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

A mouse can have tan hairs without actually being tan. Usually these congregate around the genital region and behind the ears. Tan is a dominant gene, so a mouse either has it or it doesn't (though there can be poor examples), so if the mum or father isn't tan, I would bet that it just has a higher concentration. Although I wouldn't doubt it being a dark argente either.


----------

